

Do Rich Kids Do Better In School? - jsnk
http://allfuzzy.tumblr.com/post/19797077112/do-rich-kids-do-better-in-school-findings-based-on

======
K2h
My interpretation of the data is that wealthier households weight academic
success as a higher importance and as such more support is given as well as an
expectation of scholastic success. I can't say I'm surprised by the results of
the study. After spending so many years in school I have to remind myself that
there are plenty of people smarter than me that don't have the grades to
'prove' it.

------
guga31bb
Sorry to be a downer, but I'm sure what the point of this post is. The gap
between kids from high and low SES families has been exhaustively documented
(try going to Google scholar and searching, for example, "income
achievement").

The only interesting bit, perhaps, would have been seeing the R code which
generated the figures, which the author declined to post.

------
InclinedPlane
Of course. Educated parents typically have educated kids. Wealth is positively
correlated with education and IQ. This is a no brainer.

